# Examples of recycling for Coops, Runs and Housing



## TheGarryFarm

Our farm is definitely on the thrifty side and heavy recyclers as we both believe in being as "green" as possible. I'd love to see some ideas for repurposing materials for poultry usage.

Here is a temporary expansion brooder made to accomodate growing birds that no longer need heat lamp....
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.486768074684905.122695.152971318064584&type=1&notif_t=like

Thanks


----------



## Apyl

Everything chicken related has been recycled. Our brooders are an old guinea pig cage and unused table and the coop and rooster run came from a colapsed building.


----------



## rob

i love seeing what people can do with stuff that would normaly be thrown away. great recycling


----------



## javamilk99

I love that roof coop!


----------



## Energyvet

Glass top wrought iron table is a kick.


----------



## jjwilson72000

My main coop is made out of a swimming pool. I did a lot of measuring, used tin snips, wrapped it around the frame and screwed it on the frame.


----------



## earlyt89

I love to see this. Doing what you have to with what you got. Good goin guys and gurls.


----------



## cogburn

Nice !! It doesn't have to be fancy to get the job done, I love to use all kinds of stuff to build shelters, permanent and temporary. Your imagination can make it happen, nice coops y'all, keep up the good work ! I used rabbit/guinea pig cages, an old trampoline, chain link dog kennels, and an old rabbit hutch I built for the kids years ago, I repurpose, recycle, and reuse stuff all the time..


----------



## Willy

We put together a couple of old chainlink dog pens to make a pen for our bantys and turkeys. Now if we could just evict the guineas.


----------



## Willy

Not as fancy as others posted here, but it's all recycled or free materials. The pen is two chain link dog runs fastened together with some boxes that were built to provide shelter for some yard cats that gives the chickens some shelter and a place to lay. We keep the turkeys and bantys in there. I've got to build some kind of roost for the turkeys as they won't go in the chicken boxes. This evening we evicted the guineas by closing off the top with chicken wire. They're supposed to be out free ranging anyway instead of staying in the pen all the time. 

The yard chicken house with Clyde the rooster is an old outbuilding that was here when we got the house. It has a dirt floor and we just kept a bunch of junk in it for years. This past spring, we cleaned it out with the idea of keeping chickens and put in the roost and laying boxes. The yard chickens love it. 

Both are still works in progress and we add to them as we think of something new to try.


----------



## cogburn

Here's my "recycled" trampoline/rabbit hutch coop, it's all I had at the time, and was easy to transform into a very secure coop and run. I was given a bunch of chickens from an elderly gentleman in bad health, so I needed something fast and be able to keep them seperate. It worked like a charm and now the trampoline is mainly a "play pen" for my little bitties.. notice the tunnel I made to get them from point A to point B.. In 2-3 days they learned how it worked and used it with a ladder in trampoline. 
******* Ingenuity !!

Cogburn


----------



## cogburn

Tunnel pic again.....


----------



## Captain

my coop is currently under construction. i am re purposing an old Goat Barn that was left on my property. i have had to build walls, and doors, from recycles materials like Pallets, and old screen doors. so far the only thing i paid for was some Hardware Cloth/wire.

here is a link to my pics....
http://www.chickenforum.com/f16/converting-old-goat-shed-896/


----------



## TinyHouse

I admire all of you who can recycle and/or re-purpose items. I am starting out with nothing - and I mean nothing. I'm sitting in the middle of a field and I'm new to the area. I'm just proud of myself that I found the local sawmill and got an "out bundle" of red oak planks (which are damn heavy!) for $50.00 to make my raised beds. 

Keep the pics coming because it does give me ideas.


----------



## Energyvet

Yeah, I'm with that. The more I see, the more I'm rethinking everything I've already planned. It's fun to be awake, and challenged as opposed to stuck in a rut of same ole same ole though. I feel alive.


----------



## TheGarryFarm

Super Cool Cogborn..... If this had been for ducks, I would have added a water slide into a pool.... Wouldn't that have been fun!!!! Uhoh, my mind is really contemplating it.... HAHA! Have a great day!


----------



## cogburn

Thank ya, TheGarryFarm that's a great idea !


----------



## MaggieT

I'd like to see examples of a chicken enclosure that is fox and predator proof. This includes being snake proof if possible (at least able to keep pythons out). This is especially necessary for a coop that is not visible from the house. Any ideas or help much appreciated


----------



## castillofa

*Ugly but thrifty chicken tractor*

I decided to build a chicken tractor. After seeing some really nice ideas online, I decided to go with one using re-purposed wooden pallets. The only items that I could not find to recycle were the two 2x4x10 foudation/frame, a $7.00 tarp from Wally world, wheels, lag screws, and some chicken wire (ran out when working on another project.

She may not be pretty, but she works pretty well.


----------

